# Tri bullies



## Bmizzle83 (Apr 11, 2018)

I bred my blue tri male to a red female. Will the pups have the tri Gene or no??


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Honestly, if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't have bred your dog in the first place. 
Health, temperament, and confirmation should take precedence over coat color ALL of the time.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

There is no way to know by just looking. Some red dogs carry the gene but you wouldn't know with out knowing the family tree. Both dogs would need the gene for the possibility of getting tri pups.

As was said before the best way to produce the dogs you want is to be well informed and dog yur homework. If you don't know what you are getting out of a litter, then you dont really have a shot bettering the breed. Only people trying to better the breed should be attempting to breed dogs.


----------

